# Warbird "Boneyard" at Davis-Monthan AFB



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

My last tour of duty in the United States Air Force, before I retired (1972) , was Base Sergeant Major (now Command Chief Master Sergeant) of Davis-Monthan AFB here in Tucson which includes the Aircraft "Boneyard". One of my responsibilities was maintenance of the "Boneyard" perimeter and so I am very familiar with its operation. 

Here are three primary links relating to the Davis-Monthan AFB "Boneyard" including an overview, detailed history and available tours .....

http://www.dm.af.mil/AMARC/history.html

http://www.amarcexperience.com/Default.asp

http://www.pimaair.org/index.php?option=co...d=48&Itemid=232


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

Good stuff, Chief. That's a place I have been wanting to go by, but haven't yet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 26, 2005)

Very cool Chief and welcome! I worked for the company that drones F-4s (BAE flight sysytem), I've dealt with AMARC for several years...


----------

